# 4 Monitore - Welche Grafikkarte(n)?



## P a t r i c k (13. Juli 2008)

Hallo!

Ich gehöre zu den verrückten Menschen, die gleich 4 Bildschirme an ihren Computer hängen müssen... ;-)
Ich mache Videoschnitt und Tonbearbeitung, und da wird es mit 2 Monitoren bei meinen Projekten knapp.
Ich hab keine besonderen Anforderungen an Auflösung und Speicher, sie sollten nur ein ruckelfreies Arbeiten im Multimediabereich ermöglichen.
Reichen 64Mb aus, oder tun es auch 32 oder gar 16Mb?

Also könnt ihr mir eine günstige Grafikkarte empfehlen, die es für meine Zwecke tut?
Oder wären 2 Karten günstiger? Also eine AGP und die Zweite PCI.
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit mehreren Bildschirmen? Was verwendet ihr?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Raubkopierer (14. Juli 2008)

Es gibt da eine Karte der Firma Matrox speziell für Videoschnitt etc. für AGP mit 4 Monitoranschlüssen (entsprechend via Adapter 4 unabhängige Ausgänge).

Parhelia LX QID

Allerdings kostet die auch ordentlich Geld.


----------



## Gahan (14. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich arbeite auch mit Multimedia-Programmen und habe (noch) eine GeForce 6800 GT mit zwei DVI-Ausgängen. Zuvor hatte ich auch immer Karten von Matrox. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass es bei der GeForce manchmal zu leichten Rucklern kommt, wenn z.B. eine Wave-Datei am fixierten Positionszeiger vorbeiläuft. Bei den Matrox-Karten, die ich vorher immer hatte, war das nie der Fall. Ehrlich gesagt, hätte ich wieder lieber eine Matrox-Karte im System. Die GeForce habe ich mir damals nur wegen einem Spiel (gebraucht) gekauft. Schade, dass es diese Parhelia nicht passiv gekühlt gibt.

Viele Grüße.
Gahan


----------



## P a t r i c k (14. Juli 2008)

Genau dieses Problem mit dem Ruckeln bei Mastering-Programmen hab ich im Moment auch. Aber ich benutze momentan eine 128mb (AGP) und als Zweite eine uralte von 1994 mit 2mb (PCI).  Natürlich war das nur eine Zwischenlösung und nichts ernstzunehmendes, aber es sollte mit den neuen Karten nicht geschehen.

Also Matrox wäre bestimmt ganz gut, aber für mmich unbezahlbar 

Ich möchte insgesamt nicht mehr als 60€ ausgeben, vielleicht solte ich eine gebrauchte Karte nehmen...
Aber wie sieht es denn mit dem Speicher aus? Reichen 32mb für ein ruckelfreies Arbeiten aus?


----------



## Raubkopierer (14. Juli 2008)

Kauf dir doch einfach zwei günstigere Matrox-Karten? Die gibt es auch für PCI. Von daher sollte es kein Problem sein unter 150€ zu bleiben. Und evtl. findest du ja bei Ebay was. Interessant finde ich ja, dass hier bestätigt wird, dass Matrox-Karten eben besonders geeignet sind für Masteringprogramme etc.

Nvidia und ATI haben im Privatkundenbereich eben vorwiegend DirectX-Karten, die für schnelles Rendern ausgelegt sind und dann noch die unerschwinglichen OpenGL Karten für Echtzeit-3D-Bearbeitung.


----------



## Gahan (14. Juli 2008)

Normaler Weise bin ich auch davon ausgegangen, dass eine GeForce im 2D Bereich genauso gut ist wie eine Matrox. Ich dachte: "Wenn die Matrox nur 2D schafft, die GeForce aber noch 3D und damit 'mehr kann', dann wird sie auch locker für 2D geeignet sein."  Naja, für 2D ist sie auch geeignet, aber die Matrox ist eben in diesem Bereich ein Tüpfelchen besser. Es ist nicht so, dass ich jetzt mit der GeForce gar nicht arbeiten könnte, und sie wird auch nach wie vor im System bleiben, aber gewisse Feinheiten, die mir aufgefallen sind, kamen bei den Matrox' eben nicht vor.

Ich hatte zuletzt eine Matrox Millennium P 650. Passiv gekühlt, zwei DVI-Ausgänge, feine Karte. Ich Trottel habe sie damals bei e-bay verscheuert.


----------



## P a t r i c k (19. Juli 2008)

Hallo!

Ich hab festgestellt, das die Gebrauchtpreise bei Ebay bei Matrox-Karten doch bezahlbar sind.
Die Matrox Millenium G450 geht um die 10€ weg. Die Schnittstelle ist PCI und sie hat 32MB Speicher. 
Auf AGP - Basis gibt es Matrox Millenium G550 und auch eine mit der Bezeichnung "Millenium G450". Sie haben ebenfalls 32mb Grafikspeicher und gehen meist unter 10€ weg.

Nun ist zu klären, ob 32MB ausreichen. Was meint ihr, lohnt es sich mehr auszugeben, was sind die Vorteile für mich, wenn ich nicht spiele?
64MB kosten dann schon ca.25€. Oder würden sogar 16MB ausreichen?

Was bedeutet die Bezeichnung "Dualhead", die bei vielen Grakas angegeben wird? Ist es nur damit möglich beide Ausgänge der Karte getrennt anzusteuern?

Aber vielen Dank schonmal für die Hilfe! 

PS: Würdet ihr original Matrox-Treiber aus dem Internet raussuchen und installieren oder die Karte unter XP einfach einbauen ohne spezielle Treiber laufen lassen?


----------



## Raubkopierer (19. Juli 2008)

Ich würde mir schon den Treiber holen:

Treiber


----------

